# When is it SAFE to Start Taking New Puppy on Walks?



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

I have read several books and articles on puppies. I can't find anything specific on WHEN you should start walking your puppy. I see repeatedly that you should not take your puppy out until it has all its vaccinations, which is at 16 weeks. Does this mean you don't walk your puppy until 16 weeks? Are you realy supposed to stay in the home with them fot 4 months?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep! You can go in your yard if it's fenced or you know that no dogs have been there, you can train them a lot inside, play fetch games in the yard and inside, and run around in the yard, but you can't take them anywhere the public is allowed until they've gotten all their vaccinations at 16 weeks. For socialization purposes you can CARRY them on a walk, to the pet store, to the park, store, etc and they can go for all the rides in your car that they want, they just cannot touch the ground where a strange diseased dog could have gone to the bathroom at.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

For me I always look at the first 4 months of this is my puppy getting to know me and his new home! And the vets office! LoL After those 4 months he should already trust me and have learned basic commands of come, sit and such! So now that he's all safe we can enter the world and meet other dogs and other people! Though I do tend to invite people over to my house during the first 4 months as well...but no other dogs. Trust me the time flies during those few weeks you'll miss the quiet times once you start socializing and walking every day! =)


----------



## Sophie45 (Jul 6, 2010)

It really depends on the dog owner. *Some* dog owners are VERY strict about not socializing their dogs until all their booster vaccinations are complete-especially their parvo vaccine, which is about 14-16 weeks old approx. Other dog owners argue that by waiting until the puppy is 14-16 weeks old, you are losing out on very critical socialization periods of a puppy's life, and if the puppy is not socialized with other dogs by (ironically) 12-16 weeks old, they are losing out on critical social skills with other dogs that they can never get back, which I personally tend to agree with.

My personal philosophy is limit the puppy to whom you choose to socialize it with until it is fully vaccinated, which means only with other dogs that are fully vaccinated, but do not keep the pup fully isolated because it really is limiting important socialization phases in a pup's life and with some breeds-particularly protective breeds-this can be very detrimental in how well it socializes with other dogs later on in life. Make sure you keep it away from areas that are frequently visited by other dogs, and any area that might have dog poop of strange dogs you don't know (because sniffing other dog's feces can infect a young pup). Get the puppy enrolled in puppy kindergarten/puppy social hour classes ASAP-the important puppy socialization phases close very quickly, and are very important.

And lastly, make *SURE* you keep up to date on ALL puppy vaccines as soon as they are due, so the puppy can be fully vaccinated ASAP.
Good luck!


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

Well even after playing with her in the house for an hour she still has a ton of energy that she likes to direct and the wrong things (sofa skirt, chair leg, light cord) it would sure be nice to walk her. Although her first experience with the collar and leash was a miserable one. She HATED them both. You would have thought we were trying to abuse her the way she carried on. We have been letting her wear the collar and drag the leash in the house for short periods now in hopes this will improve. 8 more weeks of not taking her out seems like a loooonnnggggg time!


----------

